# Winter work



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Some of what I have been doing to occupy my time in the long North Dakota winter:


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

very nice, I like your painting on the sides of the boxes.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Those drawings would be the artistic musings of my (now) six year old daughter. I was informed that the large orange animal with the white stripes on the bottom right box is a "Poisonous Zebra" - it is (apparently) orange so that other animals know that it is poisonous!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Very rare, very dangerous. And cute.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Children are a blessing.


----------

